
The easiest way to query Postgres in Node.js - ForbesLindesay
https://medium.com/@forbeslindesay/the-easiest-way-to-query-postgres-in-node-js-56765997919c
======
thymanl23
The issue I found with the raw SQL approach was receiving back flat results. I
made PureORM[0] to do only and exactly that: map flat data to correctly nested
business objects.

It is called "pure-orm" both because it is _purely_ an ORM (no query builder
api), as well as because it returns _pure_ business objects (instead of db-
aware objects).

[0] [https://github.com/craigmichaelmartin/pure-
orm](https://github.com/craigmichaelmartin/pure-orm)

~~~
ForbesLindesay
That looks like a pretty cool project. I wonder how much work it would be to
integrate with [https://www.atdatabases.org/](https://www.atdatabases.org/) to
get the proper protection from SQL Injection.

